# Anyone try Flex Seal?



## foxmulder (May 5, 2012)

I keep seeing the infomercial for that flex seal stuff and wonder if it's worth $20 to spray can the bottom of the boat with? Looks like it works pretty good in the commercial as he cut the whole bottom of the boat out and replaced it with a screen door painted with that stuff.

Anyone try it yet? Boat application or non?


----------



## TheMaestro (May 5, 2012)

The tech teacher at my school had a tough time with a leak in his rain gutters...he tried caulking, guuter seal, all sorts of stuff. He knew the gutter expanded/contracted too much for the caulkinv. He decided to give flex seal a try, and it worked. That was 5 years ago...still holding. When I brought my current mod in for trailer work, he told me qbout it in case I had any rivet leaks and strongly supported its use...and no, hes not a paid sponsor!


----------



## Bigkat650 (May 5, 2012)

My guess is it works fine, but would get mighty expensive. I heard people say its similar to a rubberized under-carriage stuff you can buy at an auto parts store for less... I never looked into it, but maybe that is worth investigating.

Maybe they are talking about something similar to this? Like I've said, I never really tried either.
https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/w...-)-3M_7141477-P_N3280_T|GRP2050___#fragment-3


----------



## Mojo^ (May 5, 2012)

It looks very similar to a product sold at Lowe's as an emergency fix for leaking roofs. If so it may remain semi-soft, almost tar-like for a number of years. I used some of the Lowe's product on a pesky leak around my chimney almost 10 years ago and it's still holding. It would probably work just fine on a boat but you'll catch heck it you ever want to remove it and painting over it will not be an option.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 5, 2012)

They just had a small right up on it in Consumer Reports, they made a small boat out of screen wire and put a teddy bear in it and sent it afloat it passed the test. The other test that they ran such as leaking pipes & gutters they were not impressed. They also said it took several coats of spray paint to cover it and you could still see the repair, like on the flower pot in the commercial.

If it didn't dry hard I don't think I would want it on my boat.


----------



## Loweman (May 5, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> They just had a small right up on it in Consumer Reports, they made a small boat out of screen wire and put a teddy bear in it and sent it afloat it passed the test. The other test that they ran such as leaking pipes & gutters they were not impressed. They also said it took several coats of spray paint to cover it and you could still see the repair, like on the flower pot in the commercial.
> 
> If it didn't dry hard I don't think I would want it on my boat.



+1


----------



## ChrisP (May 6, 2012)

I used Rustoleum Leak Seal on the interior of my boat. I choose it because it was cheaper and clearly states you can paint over it. My initial thought was that it would help create a non slip surface and seal seams while remaining flexible. I did paint over it with regular latex exterior paint and it is holding up fine. I did not use any on the outside, I feel its a good product and would not hesitate to use it again, take a look at my thread in the signature line, while I do not have pictures of the actual product being sprayed on, they do show that paint does adhere to it well and the black does not show through. I used about five cans total on my 13 footer with a focus on seams, rivets and the area between my third bench and transom - Chris


----------



## foxmulder (May 8, 2012)

Ya if it doesn't dry hard, I think I will pass on it.


----------



## richg99 (May 8, 2012)

Be careful. Most products that "dry hard" will crack. Boats flex. Flexibility is paramount in a good seal. 

3m5200..the most often mentioned boating sealer...appears hard, but is still flexible long after application. Rich


----------



## Vwguy (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi I am getting ready to paint my 1962 Elgin I was going to coat it with flex seal also. But if anyone has a better product please let me know 

Thanks 

Tony


----------



## surfman (Oct 1, 2018)

I tried it around my screen room at the base waster was coming in when it rained, it dried out and cracked, if I keep adding layers it might eventually work, I am going to try putting some roofing cement in the crack next and then flex seal over that.


----------



## iflyfish (Oct 1, 2018)

My boat is riveted and had a very small leak somewhere in the last 2 +/- feet toward the stern. I couldn't quite pinpoint it and sprayed 3 coats of it all along the bottom seam, waiting 24 hours between coats. Not the first hint of a leak now and doing good so far.


----------



## Rocs (Oct 1, 2018)

Been there tried it.
DO NOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazyboat (Oct 1, 2018)

I used it on my roof, worked like a charm in the middle of a rain storm. Water was leaking in, drip, drip, drip, ran to HD, got 2 cans, sprayed the spot (It was a leak around a vent pipe), I used 1.5 cans of the stuff just to be sure and to have extra in case it didn't work.

That was 3 years ago this thanksgiving and I still haven't made the "correct" fix yet. I'm waiting for it to leak again so I know just how good this stuff is.

FYI a major brand copied it but it is not nearly as good, is comes out like water and doesn't dry as well.

Flex seal, go for it, don't know if I'd chance it on the bottom of my boat unless it was an emergency.


----------



## surfman (Oct 2, 2018)

I have heard the tape is really good though.


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Oct 7, 2018)

Rocs said:


> Been there tried it.
> DO NOT!!!!!!!!!!



I just has to redo an area of surrounding two holes that was patched by that stuff. Took a lot of time and energy (plus chemicals and power tools!). The two 1/2 inch holes were then fixed with two closed end rivets with a washer backing, seated in 5200.. The patch is unobtrusive and permanent.


----------



## nccatfisher (Oct 7, 2018)

Well if you are going by the commercial you notice that aluminum boat threw sparks when he cut it in half with the abrasive wheel. Now explain to me how that happened. SMDH


----------

